# WinME -> WinXP



## Franz (23. April 2002)

Hallo Netzwerkla!

Ich habe versucht ein p2p Heimnetzwerk zwischen einem Windows ME Rechner und einem Laptop mit Windows XP drauf laufen, herzustellen. Das ganze verlief standardmäßig mit der IP vergabe im TCP/IP (192.168.0.1, 192.168.0.2). Um das ganze zu überprüfen pingte ich den XP Rechner vom ME Rechner aus an ping 192.168.0.2 - verlief tadellos, alle vier Pakte erhalten. Als nächsten Schritt pingte ich über ping 192.168.0.1 den ME Rechner an -> alle vier Pakte erhalten, kein Fehler.

Danach gab ich auf jedem der beiden Rechner einen Ordner frei, wie gehabt [Ordner] - freigeben als - Freigabename (jeweiliger Ordnername) , Kommentar.

Nun ging ich auf die Netzwerkumgebung - Gesamtes Netzwerkanzeigen doch ich konnte weder den von dem einen noch von dem Anderen PC erblicken geschweige denn zugreifen (ja, beide sind in der gleichen Workgroup).

Gibt es irgendwelche besonderheiten die bei XP zu beachten sind!? Das mit dem Gäste Konto weiß ich auch - hab ich auch aktiviert - muss ich auf dem ME Rechner einen Benutzer mit dem Namen Gast anlegen oder wie???? Bitte alles wissenswerte mir weitergeben.

vielen dank - franz


----------



## dPo2000 (24. April 2002)

1. sind die benutzer freigegeben für die ordner ?

2. klappt der zugriff auf die ordner über die ip ?

\\192.168.0.1\ordner\


3. klappt er über den netbios namen ?

...



MfG
dPo


----------



## Trymon (24. April 2002)

Hast du die Ordnerfreigabe auch inden Netzwerkeinstellungen freigegeben? 
Suche mal den anderen Rechner mit hilfe der Suchen Funktion von Windows.


----------



## Franz (28. April 2002)

hab alles befolgt was eigentlich nur möglich ist, aber es hat nicht funktioniert. jetzt habe eich einfach den ME rechner auf win2k upgedatet und jetzt läuft alles einwandfrei.

danke nochmal für eure hilfe


----------



## dahead (16. Mai 2002)

datei- und druckerfreigabe über "netzwerk / eigenschaften"?

versuche:
-statt pc-namen die ip eingeben (in adress-leiste, funktioniert vielleicht).
-in winxp heisst es evtl. nicht mehr workgroup, sondern - was weiss ich, ähm workxpgroup oder so. also: beim öffnen der netzwerkumgebung auch in das unterste verzeichnis gehen, und von dort aus in die richtige workgroup, ...
-funktioniert tcp/ip (z. B. mit winpopup testen, oder spielen, ...). wenn das tut, ist eigtl. alles i.O., nur windows versteht es nicht so ganz.
-ca. 50 x F5 drücken
-neustarten


----------

